# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  RUBY sauvetage fourrière RP 18 ans a besoin de marraines

## chatperlipopette

*Voici l'histoire de RUBY 

**RUBY s'est retrouvée en fourrière suite au décès de son propriétaire. Elle a été estimée à 9 ans. L'association l'a sortie de là car ne mangeait plus. Elle a croisé la route de sa FA de transit ( Gaston ) qui l'a accueillie et lui a redonné de l'appétit. Puis elle a rejoint sa FA longue durée. Elle a commencé à avoir une baisse de forme générale, ne se levait plus, mangeait très peu et passait son temps à dormir. Nous l'avons donc emmené chez le vétérinaire. Voici ses conclusions : RUBY aurait 18 ans, elle a une Insuffisance Rénale Chronique, un souffle au coeur, n'entend pas bien, souffre d'arthrose qui lui ont complètement déformé la marche et elle marche en fait sur les coudes. Ses dents sont loin d'être jolies et ne pouvant subir d'anesthésie, il lui a fait une injection d'antibiotique pour soulager sa gingivite. C'est une minette qui était obèse à la base et qui a certainement passée 2 mois sans manger ou très très peu. Sa peau est aujourd'hui toute distendue. Nous pensons qu'à la mort de son propriétaire, des gens ont vidé l'appart en laissant la minette livrée à elle même et le jour où il n'est restée plus qu'elle, ils l'ont mise en fourrière. Triste fin pour cette pépette qui en plus a un caractère en or : câline et pleine de douceur.
Nous avons trouvé une famille d'accueil définitive pour RUBY afin de lui apporter tout l'amour et les soins dont elle a besoin ou ceux à venir.

Aujourd'hui, elle mange des croquettes spéciales, elle a déjà trouvé sa marraine pour subvenir à cette dépense. Elle se reconnaitra et je la remercie du fond du coeur.

Elle a un traitement à vie dont vous avez la facture ci jointe. Le traitement est basé sur 1/2 cp par jour ( plaquette de 14 cp donc 28 jours de traitement ), la plaquette coûte 15 euros. 

Pour l'instant, ce sont les seules dépenses prévisibles.

Merci à vous d'avoir lu son histoire. Si besoin merci de me contacter. Merci pour elle.


*

----------


## momo

Je veux bien offrir les 15e pour les médicaments de RUBY.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci momo. Tu es donc sa marraine pour ce premier mois de traitement.  Merci merci pour elle. Je viendrais donner de ses nouvelles ici très régulièrement.
Tu as mon adresse je crois.

----------


## momo

Oui j ai bien ton adresse...
Je pourrais etre sa marraine plusieurs mois si besoin...sans soucis pour moi!

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est très très gentil. Merci momo. A toi de me dire la durée. Peux tu me donner ton adresse mail en MP pour le formulaire de parrainage ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

La FA référente de RUBY va la voir ce matin, je lui ai demandé de prendre des photos.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je trouve qu'elle fait triste comparé à la première photo.

----------


## momo

Oui,elle fait toute tristounette la puce.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Là où elle se trouve ( chez l'adoptante de CASH sem8 ) elle est bien mais j'aurai aimé trouvé qqun qui puisse vivre avec elle au quotidien. Malheureusement une FA sans autres animaux pas simple à trouver mais on y croit.

----------


## momo

Je n avais pas compris que RUBY etait chez CASH  :: 

Elle ne s entend pas avec les autres animaux?
Donc elle ne voit pas le sublime CASH????
Si elle savait ce qu elle perd la puce.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non elle prefere sa tranquilite et je pense qu elle devait etre seule avec son proprio.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Edit doublon

----------


## mirabelle94

Pauvre Ruby. Elle devait vivre tranquille, chouchoutée par son maître ou sa maîtresse et puis d'un coup toute sa vie a basculé. 
Elle s'en sort bien malgré tout, il lui faut juste un peu de temps pour s' habituer à son nouveau cadre de vie. 
A son âge c'est normal de s'adapter moins vite qu'un jeun chat.
je suis vraiment contente pour cette Mamy qu'elle soit sortie de la fourrière finalement pas en trop mauvaise forme, car ses problèmes de santé sont d'évidence antérieurs.
j'ai fait le relais de transport entre Mistouflette et Gaston. et ça me fait très, très, plaisir d'avoir de ses nouvelles. 
Elle avait le regard assez triste et inquiet dans son panier de transport. des pupilles de vieille minette qui se demande ce qui va encore lui arriver.

merci infiniment à chaperlipopette et sa FA d'avoir offert à Ruby un lieu de retraite.
je suis OK pour verser 1 trimestre pour les médicaments. 3 x 15   en relais de momo.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci mirabelle94 je te dirais pour le relais.

Merci infinimment pour elle.

----------


## mirabelle94

Avec plaisir,  j'attends ton feu vert. caresses de ma part à mamie Ruby  ::

----------


## coch

un pur bonheur !  ::

----------


## momo

Anne stp peux tu me dire si tu as bien reçue mon virement pour RUBY le mois dernier?
Merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je regarde demain momo et je te redis.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Notre doyenne vient de s'endormir pour toujours dans son panier, entourée de sa FA, chez elle. Je ne pouvais rêver mieux pour elle. RUBY aurait eu 21 ans au mois de mars. Elle était en FA depuis avril 2012, on l'avait sorti de fourrière à cette époque. J'aimerai que tous les chats puissent partir ainsi : dans leur maison, dans leur panier entourée des personnes qui s'en occupent. Elle aura vécu presque 3 ans chez Renée, elle a eu une belle vie. C'est triste mais nous avons souhaité avec Renée qu'elle parte ainsi, le miracle de noël a bien eu lieu pour elle.Un immense merci à Renée pour son accompagnement. Je remercie aussi ses marraines qui ont été proches d'elle malgré la distance.RIP Ruby tu vas nous manquer.
- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'était son histoire en première page 

*Voici l'histoire de RUBY 

**RUBY s'est retrouvée en fourrière suite au décès de son propriétaire. Elle a été estimée à 9 ans. L'association l'a sortie de là car ne mangeait plus. Elle a croisé la route de sa FA de transit ( Gaston ) qui l'a accueillie et lui a redonné de l'appétit. Puis elle a rejoint sa FA longue durée. Elle a commencé à avoir une baisse de forme générale, ne se levait plus, mangeait très peu et passait son temps à dormir. Nous l'avons donc emmené chez le vétérinaire. Voici ses conclusions : RUBY aurait 18 ans, elle a une Insuffisance Rénale Chronique, un souffle au coeur, n'entend pas bien, souffre d'arthrose qui lui ont complètement déformé la marche et elle marche en fait sur les coudes. Ses dents sont loin d'être jolies et ne pouvant subir d'anesthésie, il lui a fait une injection d'antibiotique pour soulager sa gingivite. C'est une minette qui était obèse à la base et qui a certainement passée 2 mois sans manger ou très très peu. Sa peau est aujourd'hui toute distendue. Nous pensons qu'à la mort de son propriétaire, des gens ont vidé l'appart en laissant la minette livrée à elle même et le jour où il n'est restée plus qu'elle, ils l'ont mise en fourrière. Triste fin pour cette pépette qui en plus a un caractère en or : câline et pleine de douceur.
 Nous avons trouvé une famille d'accueil définitive pour RUBY afin de lui apporter tout l'amour et les soins dont elle a besoin ou ceux à venir.*

----------


## coch

:: repose en paix petite ruby délivrée des pesanteurs terrestres je te souhaite une jouvence céleste.
noël ou pas c'est une triste nouvelle pour moi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour nous aussi Coch mais je ne voulais pas qu'elle soit dans une cage chez le véto et toute seule. Elle était fatiguée ces derniers jours, elle s'est endormie paisiblement.

----------


## coch

c'est pas ça au contraire, je crois que c'est une part de moi qui disparait, petit à petit ils nous quittent tous c'est dur.

----------


## momo

Petite RUBY...pendant plusieurs mois ce fut un plaisir pour moi d etre une de tes marraines et vraiment,je suis très triste d apprendre ton départ.
Je sais que tu étais très heureuse chez Renée mais la tristesse est là!!!!
Tu as rejoinds mon petit MALCOM qui m a quitté le 29 aout et qui me manque terriblement et tous les autres petits poilus....
Doux repos ma petite RUBY

----------


## momo

pour toi petite RUBY jolie.

----------

